# Trial Period Liability Agreement?



## helmstead (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone out here have a good liability contract for trial periods?


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 17, 2009)

No but I would take some good photo's of any scars ...blemishes....bumps....or at least have it written down and signed off....


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have one that is pretty good - I mixed and matched different agreements that other people had used for horses I leased...Though I am not at home right now, I can send it along later tonight if you'd like!
It covers everything from what the horse's condition is when it left, to what you are/arent allowed to do with it. Including that owner is not responsible for any damage, injury or deaths said horse may cause while on trial..Ect..

....Edit for spelling!


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> I have one that is pretty good - I mixed and matched different agreements that other people had used for horses I leased...Though I am not at home right now, I can send it along later tonight if you'd like!
> It covers everything from what the horse's condition is when it left, to what you are/arent allowed to do with it. Including that owner is not responsible for any damage, injury or deaths said horse may cause while on trial..Ect..
> 
> ....Edit for spelling!


Maybe you could post it as I am sure many would like a copy ...I know i would.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 4, 2009)

in my experience...trial periods lead to problems....When I sell a horse,we are talking about inexperienced horse buyers,  I usually suggest they leave the horse in my barn until they have had enough time to ride/aquaint themselves with it enough to know they "WANT" it...Once it is in the trailer it belongs to them....Too many variables and I'm not an insurance company....a savy horse buyer looks at the horse, pays you, and loads it in his trailer...
     I sold a horse a few years ago with the agreement that they were getting what they paid for....which was a younger registered quarter horse that was broke but not finished...They called me several weeks later and demanded their money back....Why?  Because our kid showed him at our fair and didn't win the barrel race....Ok I'll be down to pick him up and refund your money...I barely recognized him...He was at least 200# lighter and looked like a BLM mustang...Apparently they decided that he didn't need feed grass was good enough..I brought him home but he never regained the condition he had...He actually made a very good barrel horse that my daughter did very well with....of course with the proper care and feed....
JMO...you buy it...you take it to your house...you like it...


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll work on posting that. 
Though - how would I post that? It is about 5 pages long...is there any website that I could upload it to, so I could post a link?


----------



## Oklabarrelracer (Aug 9, 2009)

()relics said:
			
		

> in my experience...trial periods lead to problems....When I sell a horse,we are talking about inexperienced horse buyers,  I usually suggest they leave the horse in my barn until they have had enough time to ride/aquaint themselves with it enough to know they "WANT" it...Once it is in the trailer it belongs to them....Too many variables and I'm not an insurance company....a savy horse buyer looks at the horse, pays you, and loads it in his trailer...
> I sold a horse a few years ago with the agreement that they were getting what they paid for....which was a younger registered quarter horse that was broke but not finished...They called me several weeks later and demanded their money back....Why?  Because our kid showed him at our fair and didn't win the barrel race....Ok I'll be down to pick him up and refund your money...I barely recognized him...He was at least 200# lighter and looked like a BLM mustang...Apparently they decided that he didn't need feed grass was good enough..I brought him home but he never regained the condition he had...He actually made a very good barrel horse that my daughter did very well with....of course with the proper care and feed....
> JMO...you buy it...you take it to your house...you like it...


I agree 100%. I won't let anyone take any of our horse's off our property. I am all for them coming here to try him / her. Or I am ok with ME hauling the horse to an arena if they want to make a competition run on said horse. I am fine with any vet checks, but that is at the buyers cost, not mine. 
  I am so sorry about what happened to your horse.That is sad the condition he was in & he sure didn't deserve that & neither did you.I hope he is doing better now that he is home with you.


----------

